# My Dedicated Home Theater



## glkepr (Apr 1, 2009)

Almost finished with my dedicated home theater room. It is 22' x 14' with two risers installed for seating. All equipment was purchased new which includes the following:

1. Pioneer Elite SC-07 Receiver
2. Panasonic BD-60 Blu-Ray Player
3. Panasonic PT-AE3000U Projector
4. Elite Screens 125" 2.35:1 Cinemascope Screen
5. Definitive Technology SuperCube I Subwoofer
6. Speakercraft AIM Cinema 1 (Left & Right Front Channels)
7. Speakercraft AIM Cinema LCR (Center Channel)
8. Speakercraft AIM Cinema Di-pole Surrounds (2 Surrounds)
9. XBOX 360
10. Popcorn machine (actually a gift from the in-laws!!!)

The seating was purchased as temporary until media room seating falls in the budget. I performed the installation of all equipment, wanscoting, chair rail, ceiling beams, etc. My wife did all the faux finishing on the pillars and ceiling. I had the room wired for 7.1 when I had the house built and all wiring lands in the equipment room at the rear of the room (door behind the popcorn machine). I have not completed the equipment room rack, etc. at this point and will update this posting when I complete it.

The room turned out really well (in my blood, sweat, late night, and tears opinion). It sounds great (especially with the built-in Pioneer room acoustic software) or at least I think it does. I am currently building sound panels for the walls and will re-tune the room when I get them installed. I also have the two side surrounds left to install. I will also have a professional video calibration performed on the projector when the room is completed.

I have included some pics of the room throughout the process. Give me some feedback and let me know your opinion or if you would like to know any other details, etc. Your feedback is appreciated (positive or negative).


----------



## Sprtex (Sep 17, 2007)

Very nice looking room. My theater has the same room dimensions; upstairs corner with room slants...

My questions are:

1. You have two means of entry. Do you need both doors?
If you eliminated the rear door, you could make the second row seating cover the width of the room and allow for more (or larger) theater seating.

2. Does the ceiling fan run while you're watching movies? If so, have you noticed any effects in picture or noise?

3. Are the wall columns there for HVAC ducting routing from attic to lower rooms or did you put them there for appearance?

4. Did you install the ceiling beams? If so, what material are they made of. (the waf is big on those.)

5. How do you like the sound of your Speakercraft speakers? I've heard good things, but I have yet to hear their in-wall speakers in person.

Again, very nice looking install. Clean and classy. Congrats on your new room!

T.


----------



## glkepr (Apr 1, 2009)

Sprtex said:


> Very nice looking room. My theater has the same room dimensions; upstairs corner with room slants...
> 
> My questions are:
> 
> ...


Thanks Sprtex. 

1. The main entry to the room is from the door located by the screen. The door in the back (behind the popcorn machine) is the equipment room. That is where all the wiring homeruns, where I am installing my equipment rack, etc. If the second door was eliminated then absolutely the second riser could cover the entire width of the room. I have a family of 5, so when I built the room the first riser was built across the room for a theater seating of 4 and the second row was built with another row of 3 in mind (as soon as I get the money for the seats I will be installing the curved media seats as my risers were built curved to match). I figured that the 4 + 3 would suit us fine, especially since most all 5 of us are never watching a movie at the same time. Even with the rear door I could probably still get enough riser space to have 2 rows of 4, though it would be tight.

2. The ceiling fan runs constantly when we are watching. I have had no problems whatsoever with the fan interfering.

3. The wall columns were built strictly for appearance. The A/C ducting to the lower floor is routed elsewhere in the house.

4. I installed everything you see in the pics. The ceiling beams were lots of fun (take that very tongue in cheek). Bascially I constructed them out of 1 x 6's. I figured out the spacing that looked right, then I installed a 2x4 onto the ceiling using 4" lag bolts and flat washers into the joist above (I used a total of 4 lag bolts per 2x4). I then took a 1x6 and cut it to fit the ceiling along with the vault in the ceiling on the one side (I left it as the full 1x6 dimensions). I then repeated that same with another 1x6 on the other side. I attached the 1x6's to the 2x4 with wood screws. This left me with the bottom open. I then took another 1x6 and ripped it down width wise to match the width of the top where I connected the 1x6's to the 2x4 to give me a good symmetrical 'box'. I installed the bottom piece using the same wood screws taking care to make sure that the existing 1x6's width matched as I screwed them together. After I finished with wood filler, primer and paint. The wood is just plain pine wood.

5. The Speakercraft speakers sound great. I have no complaints. I know there are people that don't like in-walls, but I have no complaints. Noone that has ever listened to the room has ever been anything but awed by it. I have plenty of volume, no distortion and just a great overall experience.

If you decide to go with the ceiling beams, ....have fun with that. Nothing like doing all that work over your head, always fun. Seriously though, they are work, but I think it adds a great dimension and look to the room.

C.


----------



## Sprtex (Sep 17, 2007)

I was hoping you'd say the beams were styrofoam that were on sale, 4 for $1, and attached with velcro, helium, ferry dust...

I figured when you said you did the construction yourself that you probably built the beams as well.

I'll wait for you to come visit my part of the world, with tools in hand, before I even think of tackling that project.

Again, great job.:T


----------



## waldo563 (Apr 26, 2009)

Very nice...what kind of sound panels are you building? I presume you are building some broadband traps using rigid fiberglass or rock wool. If so, where do you plan on placing them?


----------



## bigdady1955 (Feb 27, 2009)

waldo563 said:


> Very nice...what kind of sound panels are you building? I presume you are building some broadband traps using rigid fiberglass or rock wool. If so, where do you plan on placing them?


Great job! What kind of second floor balcony are you building? I presume you are building a second floor using mahogany rails with gold leaf trim... If so how do you plan on getting up there? Elevator??

Sorry.. I couldn't help myself!
Anyway Glkepr, you did a fantastic job, one you should be very proud of! I would never tackle the in-wall stuff, I'm not very good w/ tools. Congrats and best of luck!

Bigdady


----------



## mjb1023 (Jul 17, 2009)

Verry impressive theater. Congratulations.


----------



## 1canuck2 (Jul 14, 2009)

What is the texture on the ceiling? Is it California ceiling? If so, how did you paint it? I wanted my ceiling "not white" and was told California ceiling (which is what I have) is difficult to paint with good results but yours looks good. My contractor said the goop the California is made of is not paintable (it goes mushy/crumbly).


----------



## patchesj (Jun 17, 2009)

Is your screen 125" diag or wide?? Love the room. Why a riser for the first set of seats? Did you put insulation or wool in the risers? "Standard" single layer drywall walls?

Thanks


----------



## glkepr (Apr 1, 2009)

waldo563 said:


> Very nice...what kind of sound panels are you building? I presume you are building some broadband traps using rigid fiberglass or rock wool. If so, where do you plan on placing them?


Sorry it took so long to respond but I have been extrememly busy with work (imagine the nerve). Anyway, the traps are going to be wall mounted panels that will be mounted in between each pillar (or section of the room). A total of 6 traps (3 on each wall) for the sides and another couple on the rear wall.


----------



## glkepr (Apr 1, 2009)

1canuck2 said:


> What is the texture on the ceiling? Is it California ceiling? If so, how did you paint it? I wanted my ceiling "not white" and was told California ceiling (which is what I have) is difficult to paint with good results but yours looks good. My contractor said the goop the California is made of is not paintable (it goes mushy/crumbly).


The ceiling is done with a Mocha faux finish. The ceiling is standard drywall and texture. I then painted the base coat the same as the wall color. Then I put a coat of Mocha faux (actually dabbed with a rag and actually the wife did the fauxing) over the base coat. It takes a little practice to achieve the look you want because you can go lighter or heavier or whatever you want and it does dramatically change the look. The faux I used is available at Lowe's. It is Valspar transluscent Mocha.


----------



## glkepr (Apr 1, 2009)

patchesj said:


> Is your screen 125" diag or wide?? Love the room. Why a riser for the first set of seats? Did you put insulation or wool in the risers? "Standard" single layer drywall walls?
> 
> Thanks


The screen is 125" diagonal. I put a riser on the first row because sometimes the kids have people over and they throw bean bags or whatever down on the floor in the front and I wanted that space open for extra space. The risers have insulation in them. The walls are standard single layer drywall. The sound does leak somewhat but its not too bad.


----------

